# Syntax für .split mit Klammern



## Tembudrus (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo

ich habe eine kurze Frage, deren Lösung ich nicht finden kann. Sagen wir, ich habe folgenden String:

2.5(4.7)

Dieser soll nun mittels .split in zwei Strings zerlegt werden:


```
String m = "2.5(4.7)";
String[] kette = m.split(????);
```

kette[0] soll somit 2.5 und kette[1] soll 4.7 enthalten. Was muss ich nun in split übergeben um nur die Klammern, nicht aber die Punkte zu entfernen? Bisher hatte ich "\\W" versucht, dann sind aber auch die Punkte hopps und in kette[] steht 2 sowie in kette [1] steht 5.

Eine Antwort würde mir sehr weiterhelfen!!!

Vielen Dank bereits!


----------



## Gast2 (11. Mai 2011)

```
String m = "2.5(4.7)";
		String[] kette = m.split("\\(|\\)");
```


----------



## Tembudrus (11. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank, das hat geholfen. Auch fürs grundsätzliche Verständnis!


----------

